# Smoker In action



## K Man (Jun 21, 2012)

I finally decided on a smoker after much research. I'm liking so far. Smoking 3 racks of baby backs for dinner.


----------



## Torque (May 22, 2004)

looking good. you will love it.


----------



## drfishalot (Sep 9, 2004)

well, I see it is gas heated, what brand, results? can u set it and forget it?


----------



## K Man (Jun 21, 2012)

Its a Landmark. Did a large brisket 2 weeks ago. Great flavor, moist and tender. I wanted a little more smoke to it.

Baby back ribs great flavor, smoked with pecan chips cooked at 200 degrees for 5 hours. The rack closest to the bottom a little overcooked on the short end. great smoke flavor on these. Holds the temperature really well from start to finish.Overall I'm pretty impressed just need fine tuning. Forgot to add. I did leave the brisket alone overnight and checked every two hours at other times. The ribs I did leave alone and did not wrap or sop. this was very impressive to me.


----------



## drfishalot (Sep 9, 2004)

K Man said:


> Its a Landmark. Did a large brisket 2 weeks ago. Great flavor, moist and tender. I wanted a little more smoke to it.
> 
> The ribs I did leave alone and did not wrap or sop. this was very impressive to me.


with an electric you don't open the door, cause the heat is so slow you add prob 20 minutes to the cook each time you open. so there is no sop/or mop,


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

Looks good. I used to have one like that but it was square instead of rectangle. It worked ok, but took a lot of fuel due to the lack of insulation. Now, I do all of my smoking and most of my grilling on the Saffire. 

Be sure to post some photos of the end results as you continue to learn your new smoker.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Post some photos of the end results!


----------



## Treble J (Mar 18, 2011)

Can't find this Landmark smoker on the net..


----------



## K Man (Jun 21, 2012)

My bad! Landman Smokers. http://www.landmann-usa.com/

I purchased through Amazon, they were over $100 less. I originally found these on Sams Club website but they were out of stock.


----------



## K Man (Jun 21, 2012)

I did not get pictures until after dinner and barely got this before the wife put them in the freezer. I will make sure to do before and after next time.


----------



## SailFishCostaRica (Jan 7, 2010)

Wow, looks awesome!


----------



## Treble J (Mar 18, 2011)

Found the 38" wide @ BJ'S.com for $350.


----------



## Paul Marx (Nov 13, 2009)

Treble J said:


> Found the 38" wide @ BJ'S.com for $350.


Shop all around . The price is all over the board. All they are is a metal box with a burner under it. You will find the smaller ones for 99 . Buy 2 and only use one for overflow on days you need to cook more. Yes set it and forget it. Get the remote meat thermometer with the beeper that tell you when the meat it up to temp.


----------



## K Man (Jun 21, 2012)

Thanks Captain John. That's a great price. My cost was $437 delivered.


----------



## Treble J (Mar 18, 2011)

K Man said:


> Thanks Captain John. That's a great price. My cost was $437 delivered.


John??? Is that the same model as your's?


----------



## K Man (Jun 21, 2012)

The one I purchased is the Landman-3895Gwla-Mountain Vertical-Smoker.


----------



## Treble J (Mar 18, 2011)

K Man said:


> The one I purchased is the Landman-3895Gwla-Mountain Vertical-Smoker.


That's it, thanx. Gonna order 1 today. Can't believe how low bj's is to other sites. Hopefully don't get skewered!


----------



## K Man (Jun 21, 2012)

The good part is Landman will have the warranty. I had to have a new chimney shipped to me because mine would not work properly. They were very prompt.


----------

